# Rolo the killer parakeet!



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

I hope this works, this is rolo my parakeet showing her evil side. She flew into my cabinet so she could attack this cat toy and then goes for me when i try to take it off her :S

YouTube - rolo the kill parakeet (sorry about the background music!)

And shes wet because shes just had a bath


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

minky345 said:


> I hope this works, this is rolo my parakeet showing her evil side. She flew into my cabinet so she could attack this cat toy and then goes for me when i try to take it off her :S
> 
> YouTube - rolo the kill parakeet (sorry about the background music!)
> 
> And shes wet because shes just had a bath


 
:lol2:

He is awsome : victory:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww shes cute nice to see a ring neck thats not terifide of people lol


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Brilliant video - I love how she charges after the toy when you throw it for her :2thumb:


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

yeh shes as soft as a brush.....see...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

minky345 said:


> yeh shes as soft as a brush.....see...
> image


 
Awwww I love this photo:flrt:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I *heart* ringnecks 

She is bootiful. Let me ask ya...what are they like a pets? I've always thought about one but never got round to making serious enquiries. Noise level on par with aratinga conures...or more like cockatiels?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> He is awsome : victory:


Sorry I must apologise 

Reading back through I called her a him :blush:

She Is a stunner BTW :no1:


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

kellystewart said:


> I *heart* ringnecks
> 
> She is bootiful. Let me ask ya...what are they like a pets? I've always thought about one but never got round to making serious enquiries. Noise level on par with aratinga conures...or more like cockatiels?


As much as i love her she is hard work. She needs to be out of her cage for upto 3-4 hours a day for exercise or she goes made! I would never recommend keeping an untamed one as a pet in a cage as it would be very difficult to care for.

Rolo isnt really that noisey as long as you keep her entertained, if you ignore her she does things to get your attention, for example shake her toys or her water bowl. 

They are VERY destructive though!!!! She will chew through a wooden toy in a couple of days so you have to be well stocked up. She once escaped from her old cage and spent the afternoon slowly destroying my solid wooden doors and door frames, ive had to have two replaced after that day!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> I *heart* ringnecks
> 
> She is bootiful. Let me ask ya...what are they like a pets? I've always thought about one but never got round to making serious enquiries. Noise level on par with aratinga conures...or more like cockatiels?


as a general rule, ringneck parakeets don't do well in cages they're more an aviary bird. it's actually quite rare to see one as tame as this. they're not too noisy, quite high pitched though.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yeah that's what I meant though as I've not seen many as pets same with Alexandrines...although I love both!

I myself have kept and bred conures, greys, amazons, senegals, budgies, cockatiels and love birds but never got into ringnecks and the likes.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Lovly example of a Cinnamon blue ringneck: victory: And tame to for a Ringneck :lol2:. 
How old is your Ringneck ?, Are you 100% it's a she ?. I ask coz the head butting the toy thing "she" does at 0:42, 
Looks very much like what my male Ringnecks do, When they climb on the back of my females.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG she's really getting stuck into that toy!! haha, I didn't know birds 'killed' their toys


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

gazz said:


> Lovly example of a Cinnamon blue ringneck: victory: And tame to for a Ringneck :lol2:.
> How old is your Ringneck ?, Are you 100% it's a she ?. I ask coz the head butting the toy thing "she" does at 0:42,
> Looks very much like what my male Ringnecks do, When they climb on the back of my females.


Shes just turned 11. No im not sure that shes a she but she doesnt have the distinctive ring around her neck like a male would. Could she still be a he?


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

couple more pics 

She likes to get in bed with you aswell. I forgot to mention, shes very tame but just with me! She HATES everybody else, unless you spend alot of time with her. It took her a year to get used to my partner and even then she would occasionally turn on him and give him a nasty bite!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

minky345 said:


> Shes just turned 11. No im not sure that shes a she but she doesnt have the distinctive ring around her neck like a male would. Could she still be a he?


If she's 11, Then she's deffo a she:lol2:. As you've said she would have a ring by now, By the age between 2 to 3 infact. 
The butting is likly just a dominance thing.


----------

